# Jwin JV-DTV3212 LCD Will not turn on.



## OhioBob (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a Jwin JV-DTV3212 that won't turn on. Front LED does not light. I have been working on the power supply. With minimal loads, all three low voltages are present: 5v, 12v, and 24v. The supply does have a control connection. On PC supplies, they are usually turned ON by applying +5 volts to such a control.
But on this TV supply, applying +5 Volts shuts down the 12 and 24 volt supplies. Question, is this normal on TV supplies?
With the supply in the TV and the 12 volt and 24 volt connections made, all three voltages are available.
But, when the 5 volt supply connector (which also has the turn-on control connection) is plugged in, the 12 and 24 supplies shut down. Pushing the turn-on button on TV's front does not vary this condition. I am suspecting problem is on adjacent board, which is circuit-wise between the front panel control and the power supply. But, service manual or circuit diagrams would help. Also, does anyone know if this chassis is similar to other branded TV's. I understand this TV was purchased in England by a military member. I do not find this brand in the USA. 
Also, the power supply board was made by BENTEK DMC, Part number: BP 200AD. This power supply was also used in a DAYTEK DT3220 and the Hyundai HLT 3280. Any help will be appreciated.
Bob


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It depends. Different sets use different designs.

I have never heard of this brand.

Are you a servicer or just picking up dead sets to fix as a hobby?


----------

